# Workmaster 25s Joystick Base plate cracking



## Averbets (May 13, 2021)

Hello!

So first off Im new to the forum and Im also a first time owner of a compact tractor. I Just recently got a workmaster 25s (12 hours used ) and I experienced my first problem that I don't believe is common. 

It took me a while to find this part but the base plate on my loader joystick cracked. The threads were stripped mostly on the inside. 
Has anyone ever had a problem like this before? I have a new part coming in this weekend but I don't want to have the same problem down the road. 

This is the part number BTW 
*MT40438702*
BASE PLATE | #MT40438702 | PLATES | Frame & Structural | Chassis & Frame | Category | New Holland AG | MyCNHi US Store 

Its not too difficult to fix but I wanted to know if anyone else has had anything like it. 
Thanks! 

























Thanks everyone.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Averbets, welcome to the forum.

That certainly looks to be a light duty joystick control. A touch control. Remember this experience and hopefully you will be fine.


----------



## Averbets (May 13, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Averbets, welcome to the forum.
> 
> That certainly looks to be a light duty joystick control. A touch control. Remember this experience and hopefully you will be fine.


Thanks. I will for sure for next time. Ill be pretty upset if it happens again. I don't give it too much pressure but it seemed to have come apart.


----------



## Kiva (Jan 5, 2022)

Averbets said:


> Hello!
> 
> So first off Im new to the forum and Im also a first time owner of a compact tractor. I Just recently got a workmaster 25s (12 hours used ) and I experienced my first problem that I don't believe is common.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a used Workmaster 25s and it only has 150 hours on it. My joystick baseplate just broke too. I think it is just a bad design. We you able to get a new base plate from New Holland? Did they cover it under warranty?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

It was cracked before you got it. You just finished the job. People tend to grab levers for support when entering and exiting the operators station. Grab something else instead.


----------

